# Text aus datei einlesen und in string umwandeln



## drachentor1 (25. September 2010)

Habe das Problem,dass ich einen Programmstarter erstellt habe,aber die aufzurufende Datei immer am selben platzt sein muss.

Darum hab ich mir gedacht einfach eine datei zu erstellen die den Startpfad als Text enthält zu machen.
Nur ist mir bekannt wie ich eine eingabe aus der Konsole einlesen kann, aber keine ahnung wie ich den text rausbekomm und in einen string umwandeln kann.
Hab auch schon Mr. Goggle befragt, aber nix sinnvolles bekommen.
Vielleicht auch nur falsch gesucht.
Jetzt hoffe ich hier vielleicht einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen oder einen "Stupser" 

damit ihr seht dass ich mich auch damit wirklich auseinandersetze hier mein gedankengang :


```
FileInputStream fis = new FileInputStream("textfile.txt");
		BufferedInputStream bis = new BufferedInputStream(fis);

		InputStreamReader reader = new InputStreamReader(bis);
		char[] chars = new char[1024];
		int length = 1;
		StringBuffer text = new StringBuffer();
// zeile einlesen, sofern es nicht die letzte war
		while (length > 0) {
			length = reader.read(chars);
// imstringbuffer anhaengen, wenn daten vorhanden sind
			if (length >= 0)
				text.append(chars, 0, length);
		}
		System.out.println(text);
```


----------



## xrax (26. September 2010)

Hi Drachentor,

versuch mal sowas:

```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(filename));
```
Gruß
xrax


----------



## drachentor1 (26. September 2010)

xrax,
danke das hat geklappt !

Glaub hatte zu kompliziert gedacht :-(


----------

